# Butchering Wether



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

I have a year and nine months old Alpine wether that I wasn't able to sell, so I am thinking of butchering him. I plan to take him to a meat processor whole since I don't really have time to mess with cutting him myself and I would have to learn how. This will be my first goat meat and I don't know what to tell the processor. What cuts would you recommend? I also considered saving his hide, but that may be too much cost/bother. I would really appreciate your input since I have no experience in this. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Watching because I would probably just do like a deer. Right or wrong.lol


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Watching because I would probably just do like a deer. Right or wrong.lol


So what would you do for a deer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I just do the same cuts you would for beef. Steaks, chops, roasts, ground meat, etc. The processor will walk you through it. I don't bother with the hide so can't help you there.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Davon said:


> So what would you do for a deer?


I would remove loin for slicing, probably a roast out of each ham and then debone and grind the rest. Unless I took it to processor. Then I would let them do a better job of it because they know how to cut out steaks, roasts, chops, etc.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

We bring ours to a local butcher and we just get tenderloins, leg roasts, and the rest ground. We find we use the ground most in our home (tacos, shepherd's pie, burgers, etc) 

Kudos for employing this option rather than him ending up in a home that may not know how to care for goats.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Davon said:


> I have a year and nine months old Alpine wether that I wasn't able to sell, so I am thinking of butchering him. I plan to take him to a meat processor whole since I don't really have time to mess with cutting him myself and I would have to learn how. This will be my first goat meat and I don't know what to tell the processor. What cuts would you recommend? I also considered saving his hide, but that may be too much cost/bother. I would really appreciate your input since I have no experience in this.
> 
> Thanks!


Most processors wont charge anymore for keepin the hide. So if you want to work it and keep it..... there is a LOT of work involved in that bit... do it! They have take it off anyway and it is less for them to dispose of.. If you are gonna do that. You need decide how you will do your hide... fur on or off.... if off you might ask to keep the brains. They are great for tannin hides but if brains squeesh you out there are other ways of doin it as well.


----------



## Trollmor (Aug 19, 2011)

In spite of you hinting you are not planning to do the job yourself, I can describe the way I do it. I have worked out the least worky ways of butchering and taking care of the skin, as well as little tricks to make the goat as happy as is possible during its last minutes and seconds in life. But of course, it involves a lot of hand work!

(Since I seem to be unable to find my way on this forum, if you want me to answer, please PM me as well!)


----------



## Davon (Sep 22, 2017)

Well it was really hard on me parting with Shamrock. I got a friend over here to shoot him for me while I went in the house, but I could hardly handle it walking in and knowing he was going to be shot. I suppose it would get easier if I would do it more often and I know he died a lot more humanely than most goats. . . but I really hope I don't have to do that again. I'm just too soft I guess. I don't like killing an animal that I have known and raised. Thanks all for the advice. I ended up telling them to make him into tenderloins, roast, and sausage. We'll see how I like that.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I did mine myself, and just cut it up like a rabbit. I figure everything is just a big chicken or a big rabbit at the end of the day.


----------

